# Fish without a tail



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

I really need help and don't know what to do.

I have a little tetra that has mysteriously lost it's tailfin. I don't know if it was one of his tank mates or an accident on a plant, rock, or filter. Now I have a little fishy that isn't swimming very good, but he's still very much alive, just struggling.

What do I do? 

It's so hard to watch him flick so hard just to stay in one spot. I've read that fish can grow their fins back, but it's a very slow process. At this point I'm not even sure he can make it to the surface to eat...I know it's just a fish, but my heart hurts so bad for him. How do you judge the amount of misery a fish is in...?


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm don't know anything about fish. Just wanted to say I'm sorry he is having such a hard time.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

You can try quarantining him in a smaller tank/container until his fins start to grow back, maybe keep the water levels low, so he doesn't have to swim much.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes they can get by, I've had some bullies in my tanks before and removed some other fishes tails, when they begin to be lethargic and not moving around at all anymore i usually will destroy them quickly.

I've seen a fish regrow *PART* of a tail before, but i've never seen an entire tail regrow. I had a Regal Tang that lost it, and it swam really funny it never grew back but he made do... it's all about how you feel your fish is doing, it's hard to make the decision to kill it but ultimately you'll know.

I found a video of a tetra that doesn't have a tail! it reminds me of how mine used to swim it was actually kinda funny. I'd say if he gets around like "stumpy" he's fine, if he can't eat destroy it. just imo.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Poor thing! I agree with 3Musketeers' suggestion to put him in a small qt tank, and do frequent water changes to keep everything clean and prevent infection. If he's _ really _ having a hard time you may need to consider euthanizing


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I rescued (from someone's tank, I didn't buy the fish) a platy without a tail fin. I kept her in a shallow tank on her own and placed plants and decorations strategically so she could rest. If the fish is having a seriously rough time I would euthanize.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

So it's been about a month and I have GOOD news!!

My little phantom tetra has partially regrown his tail and it seems everyone else in the tank is leaving him alone. His new name is officially Nemo, since he has a little fin.

He sometimes swims crooked, but otherwise is doing great! Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm glad I decided to give him a chance to survive.


----------



## Davey (Oct 11, 2011)

That's great news! This thread was making me sad, and I was hoping it would have a happy ending. I hope little Nemo is still on the mend and continuing to do well.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww that's awesome. Glad your little one is pulling through.


----------

